# Tarpon on Strike Pro X-Buster!



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Hope I'm not stealing anyone's thunder on here. Have no details at this time. Strike Pro sent it to me.


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats my picture. I sent it to chris


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool. Good job!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Which model lure is that?


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Its from Strike Pro Lures and called X-Buster. Here's a catalog pic:


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

*These Are The Colors:*

According to my sources, here are the colors of the X-Buster that have been the most productive for Tarpon this year.








Bunker








Green Goblin (looks like the color in the pic above)








Blue Glow








Electric Skippy








Orange Tiger








Dawn

Good job on the photo 05starkid!!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Do you change the hooks on these lures? Trebles and Tarpon don't seem to go together for me, especially at release time.


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm 3-4 on this lure this summer. The 3 that came to the boat were hooked well. there was a slim chance that the lure was coming off. The hooks are the sharpest ive seen out of the box but rust quickly. I rinse and wipe them down but they still dont like the salt water.


----------

